# New Project



## GreenDayGirl (Apr 14, 2006)

Ok, I'm starting to come out of the fog from last weekend's harvest. (damn trichomes, too strong! should of pulled sooner, can't function) so I 've had these little guys for a few weeks and thought I killed them but as of the 10th I've got roots coming out the bottoms everywhere on all 12 of them. Any suggestions on where I go from here? That 1st grow was a blast, I want these to live!


----------



## GanjaGuru (Apr 14, 2006)

After extensive investigation and feeding all pertinent raw data into my Commodore 2400, I've come to the conclusion that you should grow them. Grow them and smoke them.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Apr 15, 2006)

*Looking good GreeDayGirl. Keep it up. *


----------



## LdyLunatic (Apr 15, 2006)

you grow girl


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Apr 15, 2006)

Here they are as of yesterday...lots of roots at the bottom!   PS: Hey Mutt maybe this belongs under "grow journals" since I'm starting over? Feel free to scoot me over there.


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Apr 16, 2006)

and just in case anyone's paying attention...not that it really matters  , here they are today...the first one is my "mutant baby"


----------



## AZshwagg (Apr 16, 2006)

Dang, ur plants are comeing along nicely, u should name the mutant wolverine like in X-Men, haaaa


----------



## Mutt (Apr 16, 2006)

Lookin great GreenDayGirl.


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Apr 17, 2006)

How much longer under 24/24 should I let them go before I go 18/6 and transplant them into 5 gallon buckets? Anyone???


----------



## 420-24-7 (Apr 17, 2006)

i am new to this site and have only grew 2 plants once. i had kept them under 24/0 light until they were ready to flower. if there is any advantages to slowly cuting down i just don't know. My bud was good to smoke and i enjoyed it very much.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Apr 17, 2006)

GreenDayGirl said:
			
		

> How much longer under 24/24 should I let them go before I go 18/6 and transplant them into 5 gallon buckets? Anyone???


*Whats up GreenDayGirl. It seems like forever since i last talked with ya. Your babies look great. IMO you can transplant them anytime, but i would leave them under light 24/7 until your ready to flower. If you transplant them into 5 gallon buckets do you have enough room in your vegging area? *


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Apr 17, 2006)

Hey TBG, I missed you too  but no if I transplant them I have to go 16/8 cause I don't want it to glow outside after dark and I don't have enough room inside. I was hoping they could hang out outside until we move at the end of the month and can spread out more. (outside/grow room). I put them in clear plastic cups not thinking their roots might not like the light .  Any thoughts?


----------



## Mutt (Apr 18, 2006)

Hey Greendaygirl, mind if I jump in? first yes, roots hate light. you can take Black electrical tape and wrap em. that'll do just fine.  or get creative with the craft stuff for the kids. come on your a mommy you got tons of stuff layin around to jazz up them cups. 

Outside, you need to get them acclimated to the outside temps and stuff. you'll want to post a question like that over in the outdoor section. sometimes the change in light schedule will force flower them. but I think your past that danger with spring bein here. Hick and Ganja would tell you the best on how to get them climatized.


----------



## Hick (Apr 18, 2006)

> Outside, you need to get them acclimated to the outside temps and stuff. you'll want to post a question like that over in the outdoor section. sometimes the change in light schedule will force flower them. but I think your past that danger with spring bein here. Hick and Ganja would tell you the best on how to get them climatized.



GDG....they're quickly outgrowing those containers. "I" would up-pot a size or two, maybe to 1 gallon. Still easily portable, but large enuff for a couple weeks good growth before your move.
"Acclimating"....I start by setting them out in "mottled" sunlight/partial shade, for an hour or so. Watch for signs of sever shock and move them back in if it shows. Some shock is inevitable, just watch for severe symptoms. An hour or two the first day, then gradually increase the exposure time and direct sunlight/wind/temp/ect. untill full day length exposure isn't a problem.
  I would get them back to an 18/6 oe 16/8 now. The closer to the 'natural' light schedule you can accustom them to now, the less likely confusion at outset.
  One other thing to keep in mind, moving plants in and out, will expose your indoor environment to outdoor pests. An infestation indoors, allows for a near perfect conditions for many pests to proliferate with 0 predation and a perfect environment, you soon have a real problem.


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Apr 19, 2006)

Well they're not exactly "outside", the "tool shed" (grow room) is. I can maintain the temp out there, its all rigged up from when my last ones were in flower, but since they're gone now (RIP) I'd like to utilize the space since thats where my big lights are. Should i have them under MH or Hps, I've got both going right now. My clones look like they actually might take off, thought i'd killed them too! (hearty little weeds aren't they?) We are contemplating an outdoor grow up in the hills, theres a lot of those around here. Basically my question is...whats next? When I got my last ones they were already 2ft tall and ready to flower so I'v enever been through tis stage. Help!!!  Nutes? temp? lights? I know I know ...read the grow guide! aagggh!


----------



## Hick (Apr 19, 2006)

You might want to start them on a diluted veg fert, MH (again for veg), the lighting schedule is strictly a matter of self preferrence, "unless" you plan on putting them OD in a guerilla grow. Then they should _definately_ be on 18/6 or 16/8.


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Apr 19, 2006)

Thanks guys..I put them all (almost all) in 5 gallon buckets today and watered them with diluted 15/30/15, is that the right amount of ??? What is the main nute to be after at this stage? They are on 16/8 until they're mature enough to flower. Do I need to worry about males after they're in flower?? Or sooner? I have clones in with them also.


----------



## LdyLunatic (Apr 20, 2006)

you will see the male balls long before you have any worries of them busting open on your lovely clones


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Apr 20, 2006)

Ok I was going to make a crude joke about "balls bursting open" but with the new posting guidelines, I wouldn't want anyone to mistake it for a sexual inuendo. Boo! Hiss!   Back on topic, everyone seems to be coming along swimmingly, too bad at this stage they're not doing backflips yet!


----------



## Zarnon (Apr 20, 2006)

GDG saaaaaaaaaalute!

What's up? Z here.....

Sorry I have no really good soil advice.  But best o' luck to ye!   My only general advice is that most yellowing occurs from too much nuting,  not some deficiency like mag.  

I am toking a few soil varietals tonight and man, a good soil grower can grow some awfully aromatic weed-e-zil.

I am quackin' stoned! Wak wak.

PS: I am sorry this probably had nothing to do with your topic. haha......


----------



## Hick (Apr 21, 2006)

GreenDayGirl said:
			
		

> Thanks guys..I put them all (almost all) in 5 gallon buckets today and watered them with diluted 15/30/15, is that the right amount of ??? What is the main nute to be after at this stage? They are on 16/8 until they're mature enough to flower. Do I need to worry about males after they're in flower?? Or sooner? I have clones in with them also.


that's a flowering nutrient gdg, hi in P. What you're looking for is a hi N nute for veg. Qyite some time before you need concern yourself with males, another 4=6 weeks at least.


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Apr 21, 2006)

Thanks Hick..I've got enough "balls" running around my house anyways! I guess i'm back to the store to buy more "N"


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Apr 22, 2006)

Ok, so far this is the best of my clones (the ones I thought I'd killed) I'm going to try LST on this one. Oh yeah and my best bagseed baby too. What a difference a couple of days make. ( i wish they'd grow as fast as my lawn)


----------



## drfting07 (Apr 22, 2006)

***...mine are six days old and look tiny compaired to ur seedlings on april 14th


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Apr 22, 2006)

The pic on the left is April 6, the middle is April 16 and the onre on the right is today April 22...same plant


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Apr 23, 2006)

*Looking good GreenDayGirl. I love to see progress. Great job.*


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Apr 25, 2006)

And because I've been informed that at 11.43 posts a day I have no life, heres todays pics of the same plant and same clone  oh and heres a picture I took driving down the freeway Sunday, just to prove I do leave my house occasionally


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Apr 25, 2006)

GreenDayGirl said:
			
		

> And because I've been informed that at 11.43 posts a day I have no life, heres todays pics of the same plant and same clone  oh and heres a picture I took driving down the freeway Sunday, just to prove I do leave my house occasionally


Whats up GreenDayGirl. Dont feel bad i have no life either but i like it that way. I enjoy coming on this site everyday and posting. Nothing wrong with that at all. By the way your babies are looking great.


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Apr 25, 2006)

Thank TBG, just feelin' sorry for myself


----------



## parkingjoe (Apr 25, 2006)

pm me gdg


----------



## parkingjoe (Apr 26, 2006)

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2485&page=2&pp=20

link for cloning

smokinnnnnnnnn

pkj


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Apr 26, 2006)

parkingjoe said:
			
		

> http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2485&page=2&pp=20
> 
> link for cloning
> 
> ...


Thanks pkj! I saved that link to my favorites, I'm going to try it again in a couple of weeks when these clones are ready to flower. By the way...how do you know when they are mature enough to flower??? I know the seedlings are alternating nodes but I took my clones from plants 2 weeks into bud and they already have alternating nodes. Will the God's please tell me???


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Apr 27, 2006)

I'm starting to become very attatched to this plant, hope she's a female so I don't have to execute the poor thing. The other is the same clone about a week or so apart. Just bored and they're starting to grow fast. yea!


----------



## Hick (Apr 27, 2006)

GDG..you can flower the clones whenever you like. Size is your only limitation now.


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Apr 27, 2006)

Really, they can go up to 6 ft, i've got the room. I'm just waiting for the other 5 to catch up with that one (they're close behind) once i got that lighting issue handled. I'm getting a 1000 mh, is that too much?  I've got like 20 or so altogether. Moving into a new grow room this week end. Lots of ???? The longer I veg, the bigger the yeild, is that the general rule??  need more smoke!


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Apr 27, 2006)

Hick said:
			
		

> GDG..you can flower the clones whenever you like. Size is your only limitation now.


 I think I'd rather go for a ride with Teddy so long as we steer clear of any bridges near Chappaquidic (whatever) than go hunting with someone who's got bad aim and an itchy trigger finger!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Apr 27, 2006)

*GreenDayGirl yes the longer you veg the bigger the yield. In this case bigger is better.  *


----------



## parkingjoe (Apr 27, 2006)

bigger is better

lol

but brings about its own problems with major humidity probs if all aint right in grow room along with massive watering schedules.

either way good luck gdg

pkj


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Apr 27, 2006)

What should the humidity be at or does it vary by plants and space? Will a humidifier you can buy in the baby dept.from the local Walmart work or is there a different kind??


----------



## LdyLunatic (Apr 28, 2006)

hey GreenDayGirl...sorry it took me forever to pop in your thread...but the company that was visiting are gone now...so i have more time

looking awesome....and i do hope your attachment to the unknown is a lady for you  

and yes those from walmart are fine...and its a dehumidifier you are seeking  

and i swear i leave the house sometimes too....but i would rather stay home


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Apr 28, 2006)

LdyLunatic said:
			
		

> hey GreenDayGirl...sorry it took me forever to pop in your thread...but the company that was visiting are gone now...so i have more time
> 
> looking awesome....and i do hope your attachment to the unknown is a lady for you
> 
> ...



Thanks LdyL BUT I'm a girl who really likes boys!!!! The ONLY other girls in my life are green!  Unfortunatly no new attatchments just the same old ball and chain!!! ​


----------



## parkingjoe (Apr 30, 2006)

hi gdg i always floer once they are about 12" high..
flower form clones if you want itll work but yeild will be low just trial and error thing that works for me.

alternating nodes means nothing imho i have plants that alternate and some dont strain specific thing means jack sh1t

lol

clones taken form flowering plants show deformed leaf structure for few weeks to 2 months imho and may be slower in vegg but do snap outa this .

have to go time for bed said zebedee.

pkj


----------



## Zarnon (May 1, 2006)

Hey whassup?   I run a large humidifier ( Fedders) b/c my space is so small and I fill 'er up LOL...

I keep it around 45% with temps right at 78-80.

By the end of grow that thing is getting full every 3 days.


----------



## GreenDayGirl (May 1, 2006)

ok so I had 5 seedlings left in my "veg" box and I think i found "balls"  how is this possible??? also looks like it's growing a flower on top. Sorry about the crappy camera phone pics but WHAT is going on!!!!!!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (May 1, 2006)

GreenDayGirl said:
			
		

> ok so I had 5 seedlings left in my "veg" box and I think i found "balls" how is this possible??? also looks like it's growing a flower on top. Sorry about the crappy camera phone pics but WHAT is going on!!!!!!


*Whats up GreenDayGirl. How old are your plants? It's hard to tell but it looks like you have some balls.  *


----------



## GreenDayGirl (May 1, 2006)

3 weeks, he was one of two left to transplant, but...... here's a seed mate of his, the've been 24/24


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (May 1, 2006)

GreenDayGirl said:
			
		

> 3 weeks, he was one of two left to transplant, but......


*My last grow i had 3 plants start to flower in veg at about 4 or 5 weeks old. Are you sure they are balls? If not i would let him go for now. As soon as your sure it's a male and they are balls kill it. *


----------



## GreenDayGirl (May 1, 2006)

how do i know for sure? I've got him isolated, he never made it to the fower room which is now my big veg room where i've got 18 more on 16/8


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (May 1, 2006)

GreenDayGirl said:
			
		

> how do i know for sure? I've got him isolated, he never made it to the fower room which is now my big veg room where i've got 18 more on 16/8


*Well if you can look at it and it has a cluster of balls or any kind of balls it's a male. Do you have anything you can use to get a close up look? *


----------



## GreenDayGirl (May 1, 2006)

it just has the one hanging and then what looks like a cluster at the top instead of sprouting new leaves


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (May 1, 2006)

GreenDayGirl said:
			
		

> it just has the one hanging and then what looks like a cluster at the top instead of sprouting new leaves


*GreenDayGirl keep an eye on it for the next couple of days and give us an update. Let's see what happens. *


----------



## Mutt (May 1, 2006)

Way too early to tell greenday. Can't really tell what that is on top. Best to wait. No way its showing sex @ week 3 unless its an autoflowering strain.


----------



## GreenDayGirl (May 1, 2006)

sorry 5 weeks...then what the hell is that???


----------



## Mutt (May 1, 2006)

Looks like a flippin tumor. Not sure. either. Wait on this one. that is wierd lookin.


----------



## GreenDayGirl (May 1, 2006)

f**ckin men!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (May 1, 2006)

GreenDayGirl said:
			
		

> f**ckin men!


*Hey you be nice. You know you love us.  *


----------



## GreenDayGirl (May 1, 2006)

I know I meant mine...hahaha  I like you guys


----------



## GreenDayGirl (May 1, 2006)

Mutt said:
			
		

> Looks like a flippin tumor. Not sure. either. Wait on this one. that is wierd lookin.


Now thats some sound advice eh Mutt. And here I thought you knew everything  hahaha Gotcha"!


----------



## LdyLunatic (May 1, 2006)

GDG....we have an afghan dream here....showed balls at 28 days....i can't believe the ball clusters already....****** mutant male crazy balls....but i have popped off a few balls ....no pollen...

So is it possible for sex to show this early?? Seems yes...but he is not mature enough to be viable yet...

We are going to flower him out and collect pollen to see if maybe with this mutation that it may make for an early flower strain 

not sure how old he is now....i will have to go in the veg room to check and get back to you on that 

keep me posted about yours for sure....


----------



## LdyLunatic (May 1, 2006)

thats only a wee pic....can you do it bigger


----------



## GreenDayGirl (May 1, 2006)

ok its not as clear as your but here is the mutant and the best one from the same bag as the flippin "male".All germinated same time.


----------



## GreenDayGirl (May 3, 2006)

upon futher investigation...I'm convinced those are balls.   Damn, it goes against my nature to kill something I love.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (May 3, 2006)

GreenDayGirl said:
			
		

> upon futher investigation...I'm convinced those are balls. Damn, it goes against my nature to kill something I love.


*Whats up GDG. Yup those are balls.   Take him to the shed and do him in. Off with his head. *


----------



## Biffdoggie (May 3, 2006)

Just like old yeller.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (May 3, 2006)

GreenDayGirl. I would like confirmation of the death. I don't trust you. I know how much you loved him.


----------



## GreenDayGirl (May 3, 2006)

FINE!!! Here you go boys...Enjoy the execution!!!! Actually snipping those balls made my day! Who knew?  is everyone happy now?


----------



## Mutt (May 3, 2006)

Wow that one had some BIG BALLS. hahahahahahaha

Hope you didn't enjoy your self too much. Make us men scared!!!!  

Here is some Green Mojo for the ones that haven't shown sex yet.


----------



## LdyLunatic (May 3, 2006)

surely the late bloomers are the girls...sorry to see a male...loved your exection sequence


----------



## GreenDayGirl (May 4, 2006)

Got to admit it boys...that really felt good. Bring me another!!!!! Snip, Snip......can you feel the love?


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (May 4, 2006)

GreenDayGirl said:
			
		

> Got to admit it boys...that really felt good. Bring me another!!!!! Snip, Snip......can you feel the love?


*Somehow i can't feel the love when your doing the snip, snip thing.  I know it was hard for ya to kill the little guy but you did the right thing. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## GreenDayGirl (May 4, 2006)

and just to get some of the rest in....heres a partial group photo


----------



## LdyLunatic (May 5, 2006)

lookin great GDG


----------



## AZshwagg (May 5, 2006)

good lookin plants, sorry bout that male tho..


----------



## bigbudz (May 5, 2006)

Just curious as to how old your plants are?? I'm thinkin they're not that old... so my question is how'd u sex em already?!?! I think i started mine the same day u started ur journal.


----------



## GreenDayGirl (May 5, 2006)

Hey Bigbudz, that particular plant was  about 5 weeks old and was still under 24/24 with one other when he showed his sex, the rest of them are out in my grow room thats at 18/6, heres a pic of 3 of his seedmates that all sprouted within a few days of eachother. They're bagseed.


----------



## GreenDayGirl (May 5, 2006)

bigbudz said:
			
		

> Just curious as to how old your plants are?? I'm thinkin they're not that old... so my question is how'd u sex em already?!?! I think i started mine the same day u started ur journal.


Actually I just ckecked and I started this thread on 4/13 and they were about a week old then so that would make them around 36 days old. 5 weeks and a day


----------



## GreenDayGirl (May 11, 2006)

So bad is going to worse as I had my timer set wrong by two hours and now the little bastards are starting to flower and show sex, still no alternating nodes ?????  Then to top it off when the new 1000mh was hooked up somehow I didn't get the timer tied in, soo when I woke up around 1am or so and peeked outside to see what type of alien ship had landed in my yard, I realized that not only were the lights on 3 hours after they were supposed to go off, but 1000 sure shines a lot brighter than 400  I hit every breaker in the house !!! Okay how bad did I screw them up and how do I get them back to veg? 24/24 isn't gonna be happening for sure


----------



## GreenDayGirl (May 11, 2006)

Crap! Two more males this morning,plus the one yesterday.....thats 2+1 = 3. This is not good, in fact this is starting to downright "s**k". How can I get them to STOP!!!


----------



## Hick (May 11, 2006)

I doubt you will get them back to vegetative state with anything less than 24/0 gdg.  
lmao...can hear the neighbors.."Their fekkin' shed is _glowing!!!_"


----------



## GreenDayGirl (May 11, 2006)

Hick said:
			
		

> I doubt you will get them back to vegetative state with anything less than 24/0 gdg.
> lmao...can hear the neighbors.."Their fekkin' shed is _glowing!!!_"


thanks Hick I guess i'll bring out the duct tape and get to work 24/0 it is. i'm serious when it freezes, nothing sticks to our shed and for some reason it seems to be the local happening hot spot for EVERY cat withen 3 blocks. My landlord thinks I'm sneaking in extra cats. Now why would anyone do that?


----------



## GreenDayGirl (May 11, 2006)

Hick said:
			
		

> I doubt you will get them back to vegetative state with anything less than 24/0 gdg.
> lmao...can hear the neighbors.."Their fekkin' shed is _glowing!!!_"


so at 24/0 how long til they go back to veg OR can I flower them without alternating nodes? Those poor little things. Should I be ready to pull out the males? How many days from when "balls" start to form should I wait to be sure before I needlessly kill a plant. I swear the next grow will be planned out better, i'm learning my lessons the hard way....grrrrrrr!


----------



## GreenDayGirl (May 11, 2006)

Grow sweet grow...


----------



## Hick (May 11, 2006)

alot depends on the strain, gdg. I've had 'em that absolutely won't reveg, others within a few(3-5) weeks. But those were fully flowered, revegged _after_ harvest.
  You _can_ flower them now, a slight loss in yeild and full potential will suffer, but possibly no less than revegging at this point. 
might look into getting one of these "alarms" for the shed. Should relieve that 'cat syndrome' you have going on..
http://www.halfthedeck.com/images/Redneck%20Car%20Alarm.jpg


----------



## GreenDayGirl (May 11, 2006)

thanks Hick...thats all I need. To have dogs barking and cats scrambling on a slippery metal roof making all sorts of commotion, thus drawing attention to the freakin glowing shed! You like my clutter camoflage?  I came up with that all by myself.


----------



## LdyLunatic (May 11, 2006)

nice clutter....makes the shed look like its not used much

as for the cats...we are huge cat lovers here and have 3 at present...we ahve found they love the grow room....always shooing them away...i think they like the smell....and the warmth of the lights...its lulling to them

i wonder if they get kitty stoned off just the smell when they wrap themselves around a pot?


----------



## Zarnon (May 12, 2006)

I don't think you are going to stop them from being male, sorry to say.  

How many unconfirmed?  Those are the ones I'd reveg (or try).  

If you don't make it,  hey,  always more seeds on the planet.


----------



## GreenDayGirl (May 12, 2006)

Five confirmed males as of this morning......  I'm starting to think that maybe I'm just not good at this. Hell with it!


----------



## AZshwagg (May 12, 2006)

GDG, don't get discouraged! Keep on grow'n, males like to be a pain in the butt just remember those sweet topps!!!


----------



## Hick (May 12, 2006)

GDG..seems you have a way with the boys, ehh?  Goodness sakes, don't let it get you down. Your plants are healthy, happy specimens. You're just havein' a roll of shit luck. 

Find yourself a nice donor and clone, clone, ckone...fekk them seeds.


----------



## LdyLunatic (May 12, 2006)

cheer up GDG....it happens....and look at it this way....once you pop again your sure to get females  

i think its sothing in the air right now....got 2 male JF's showing here now....and it looks like the shishk x hashplant is a boy too  

as Hick said....get that girl make a mum and clone to your hearts content


----------



## Mutt (May 12, 2006)

Don't give up GDG. It'll turn around for ya. We all get males with seed. Everyone. Find a female and clone the hell outa her.


----------



## GreenDayGirl (May 12, 2006)

Alright...I'll hold off demolition of the grow room for now. I just HATE being "one-up'd" by men  It'll take some time to come back from the slaughter of those 5 sweet little boys.(deep sigh). Next!


----------



## Hick (May 13, 2006)

Whatta' _sexist_!! ...


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (May 13, 2006)

*Bummer about the males GDG. Don't stop now. Just pop a few more seeds and give it another try. Like Mutt said everyone gets male plants. Better luck next time around.  *


----------



## LdyLunatic (May 13, 2006)

yeah.....looks like another male is showing his balls here too

its all good GDG......it happens....its the luck of the draw...get germin lady


----------



## GreenDayGirl (May 13, 2006)

Hick said:
			
		

> Whatta' _sexist_!! ...


If you'll notice Hick...it does say that at least I felt bad  but then on the bright side, I'm sure of at least 3 maybe 4 females for sure, the jurys still out on the other 3. Yea! BTW Hick, I think you misspelled "sexist" I think what you meant was "sexy".


----------



## Zarnon (May 13, 2006)

Well, three out of my six from seed this time were male. Luck o' the draw... you just had a bad run (someone got your females!!). 

I think this whole 'stress' plant goes hermie stuff is for severely damaged plants. In truth it is pretty hard to get a plant to change it's stripes, the only effective way is to screw with it's DNA (like **shudder** feminized seeds).

So I guess what I'm saying is, don't lay this on your expertise. 

And remember; No pot ever bought is as good as pot grown yourself.


----------



## GreenDayGirl (May 17, 2006)

Ok I guess my camera wasn't as broken as I'd thought. So here is my big female, my mutant (any ideas folks?) and my oops I didn't mean to flower you yet plant.  So no alternating nodes yet, they're getting settled on 18/6 nobreaks now. 6 females, no more males (yea!) and 5 clones. So peaople....now what?


----------



## bigbudz (May 17, 2006)

Good to see you got the males kicked out! They're lookin pretty good there! I never tried the lights on at 18/6. Both times I've grown, I've used 24/7 for the first 2 weeks of veg. and then 21/3 for the last 3 weeks of veg. Does the 18/6 work pretty well for you? Seems like what ever you're doin is workin cause they're all lookin great! I check ur grow journal on a daily basis Great reading and learning from you!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (May 17, 2006)

GreenDayGirl said:
			
		

> Ok I guess my camera wasn't as broken as I'd thought. So here is my big female, my mutant (any ideas folks?) and my oops I didn't mean to flower you yet plant. So no alternating nodes yet, they're getting settled on 18/6 nobreaks now. 6 females, no more males (yea!) and 5 clones. So peaople....now what?


*Your ladies are looking great GDG. Now you continue to veg your ladies until they are ready for flower.   It may seem like it takes forever but it pays off in the long run.   At this point i would continue to do what you have been doing. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## Insane (May 17, 2006)

Great lookin plants GDG! That one plant in the middle has almost valuptuous looking leaves hahaha...why would you call it a mutant? just a lady with curves 

Now what? Keep up the good work


----------



## GreenDayGirl (May 18, 2006)

ok just to make it official...I just yanked up the last 3 males that I was feeling sorry for and tossed them into the sea of sticker bushes behind my house. Now why did that make me feel so powerful?  Who's for "girl power"! Come on boys


----------



## bigbudz (May 18, 2006)

I'm all bout the Girl Power!! ^5 GDG!!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (May 18, 2006)

GreenDayGirl said:
			
		

> ok just to make it official...I just yanked up the last 3 males that I was feeling sorry for and tossed them into the sea of sticker bushes behind my house. Now why did that make me feel so powerful?  Who's for "girl power"! Come on boys


*After a comment like that i say 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*


----------



## Witness (May 18, 2006)

whats a stickerbush?=)


----------



## GreenDayGirl (May 18, 2006)

Witness said:
			
		

> whats a stickerbush?=)


 ok...blackberry bushes from HELL! Slowly creeping under my house!


----------



## GreenDayGirl (May 21, 2006)

still vegging but I was bored yesterday. This is my beast....she just keeps getting bushier instead of tall. Also my plant that refuses to stop flowering...and last but not least my "frankenstein" clone (one of them)


----------



## Insane (May 21, 2006)

Plants are lookin great GDG, and hey the bushier the better, just means shes good and healthy


----------



## LdyLunatic (May 21, 2006)

lookin great GDG


----------



## GreenDayGirl (May 21, 2006)

ok the hell with it...if these girls want to flower so badly, I'm taking clones in the morning and going to 12/12. 18/6 doesn't seem to be doing the trick and one by one they're starting to flower on they're own. I guess I'll be smoking sooner than I thought!


----------



## LdyLunatic (May 21, 2006)

WOOHOO!!!   you go GDG


----------



## GreenDayGirl (May 22, 2006)

Well the whole clone thing didn't go quite as smooth as planned...but after dropping my huge female (the one I keep bragging about) on the kitchen floor upside down and splitting her in half , (is there a Dr. in the house?) I managed to pull 16 clones off her and the "poofy one". I've propped the big mama up the best I can, she seems to be a "sturdy" girl.  My poor plants have to be tough to live with me  . Welcome to GDG's "little Grow Room of Horrors"  On to flowering!!! Upon further thought...I'm going to start a new journal for the clones


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (May 22, 2006)

*GreenDayGirl your best bet is don't pick your plants up anymore. I have had the same thing almost happen twice. In the future just try sliding them across the floor. This is what i do.  *


----------



## GreenDayGirl (May 22, 2006)

well the dog was chasing the cat who then tried to climb up my leg while I had 'mama" inside so I could pull clones off her inside instead of "roughing it". I've got her all staked and tied back up and flushed her dirt in the tub. Is there anything that will help save her?  For some reason...no matter how hard I try, they just won't die! They're stalks are thicker than my pointy finger.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (May 22, 2006)

GreenDayGirl said:
			
		

> well the dog was chasing the cat who then tried to climb up my leg while I had 'mama" inside so I could pull clones off her inside instead of "roughing it". I've got her all staked and tied back up and flushed her dirt in the tub. Is there anything that will help save her? For some reason...no matter how hard I try, they just won't die! They're stalks are thicker than my pointy finger.


*Not sure on this one GreenDayGirl. I have seen plants broke in half and still grow. The top part of the plant was dead and the bottom of it grew like nothing ever happend. What do you mean no matter how hard you try they just wont die.  What are you trying to kill your plants? *


----------



## GreenDayGirl (May 22, 2006)

well I'm not "trying" to kill them... it just appears that way.  Besides those 5 gallon buckets are heavy! Theres just got to be an easier way.....hmmm, anyone want to come and just grow pot for me? Or just set me up on a daily schedule...gdg do this! gdg do that! oh and don't touch that! Anyhow heres my wounded plant, see I fixed her  

see...no harm, no foul.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (May 22, 2006)

GreenDayGirl said:
			
		

> well I'm not "trying" to kill them... it just appears that way.  Besides those 5 gallon buckets are heavy! Theres just got to be an easier way.....hmmm, anyone want to come and just grow pot for me? Or just set me up on a daily schedule...gdg do this! gdg do that! oh and don't touch that! Anyhow heres my wounded plant, see I fixed her
> 
> see...no harm, no foul.


*She doesn't look that bad. What are the benifits of a live in gardner? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## Zarnon (May 22, 2006)

I use 18/6 exclusively and it works fine.   The lil cloners I had were def in flower, but looks like they reverted back to veg (they got 18/6 after they started putting out roots).

So man, sounds like you have plenty and what is left looks healthy.  So you're definitely off to the races.


----------



## GreenDayGirl (May 24, 2006)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *She doesn't look that bad. What are the benifits of a live in gardner?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


See TBG if I had a live in gardner (oh and a nanny) that would enable me to not have to do "jack"  My "mission" in life...to become a "kept" woman of course!  So I guess we started flowering yesterday officially! So side note to self...May 23, day one of flower. Oh! The broken "lady" lives on!!! If anything the two plants I took clones from the other night have really "shot up" overnight as well as the clones that freakishly filled out overnight as well   Strap in! here we go! weeeeeee!


----------



## GreenDayGirl (May 24, 2006)

heres one of the girls who just started to flower and the one whos been going now for about 3 weeks. Damn! She's just packing on the weight, I stuck to her when I took the pictures. I'm really wanting to smoke her  oh and a blurry group photo, its hard with that 1000 mh shining at me.


----------



## Insane (May 24, 2006)

Hey GDG those are some very nice lookin plants


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (May 25, 2006)

*Looks great GreenDayGirl. Keep it up and you will be smoking before long. Nothing beats smoking your own bud. *


----------



## OhioDood (May 25, 2006)

Wow! They look gorgeous GreenGirl! That 3rd picture in your most recent post is my favorite, I can't get over how beautiful she is. Awesome job!!


----------



## GreenDayGirl (May 25, 2006)

and just for sh*ts and giggles because every morning I go out there, I'm just so amazed at how fast everything is growing, heres  some pics fome earlier.  Hey Insane...that last one is that clone I was talking about


----------



## Hick (May 25, 2006)

*1000* posts GDG...congrats!!


----------



## Mutt (May 25, 2006)

Congrats on the 1,000 post.

Great lookin grow you got. nice and green. Keep them pics coming.


----------



## GreenDayGirl (May 25, 2006)

Holy Crap!   1000th post...now I know I gotta' get a life.


----------



## Insane (May 25, 2006)

Hey GDG those are some great lookin plants, nice thick stalks, that clone in the last pic looks nice and happy too considering it's half naked...lol


----------



## GreenDayGirl (May 27, 2006)

Once again..these plants never cease to amaze me. I'm so glad this girl decided on her own to flower...I have no idea what she is but her top looks like a big fat green tennis ball with leaves.and boy is she sticky! God I can't wait to smoke her. Oh the last pic is of the mama I cloned and dropped...see TBG shes doing just fine     Oh and I found two more..one of the beast and a group photo,  enjoy!


----------



## purple_chronic (May 27, 2006)

Hey they look nice and green!! good luck with the girls!!!!


----------



## Insane (May 27, 2006)

Hey GDG those are some nice happy lookin plants, great job!


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Jun 2, 2006)

well yesterday became a of mourning when low and behold my big, voluptuos mutant plant.....is a boy!!! Grrrrr!!!!!  God danged balls everywhere!  So after feeling the usual sadness at the thought of intentionally slaughtering on of my little babies, I stuck him in my son's  walk in closet so that at least I could snap some pictures of the whole tramatic ordeal.  Later when a buddy who decided my cloning talents leave something to be desired, I mentioned the "male" hidden in the closet....well lets just say it got "ugly" from there. i knew when the surgical gloves came out, that boy's minutes were numbered. It was a quick but violent death, no I didn't watch.  But from the sound of it , he put up a hell of a fight.  Everyone else survived the "mad dash" across the well lit lawn to they're new temporary home just flowering like crazy, they are wider than they are tall damn near with fan leaves bigger than my hand and the furthest one along has a cola bigger than a baseball! Gawd I want to smoke that plant! I wonder if she sees me eyeballing her and knows her demise is soon coming?  Not soon enough I say! Heres my boy before his tragic death.


----------



## LdyLunatic (Jun 2, 2006)

damn boys    good to hear the other ladies made it fine and are doing good though


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Jun 8, 2006)

so I believe we're all settled in now so heres the latest. I have no idea what the first 2 pics are but I sure can't wait to smoke it!  Then we have the plant I dropped and broke, as you can see it didn't hurt her too much. The rest are just...well the rest. I think I'm around 10 days or so into flower.


----------



## Insane (Jun 8, 2006)

Hey GDG those plants are lookin great, can't wait to seem them pack on the bud in the next couple weeks!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jun 8, 2006)

*Whats going on GreenDayGirl. Your ladies are looking great. I see the move didn't bother them at all. VERY NICE.  *


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Jun 9, 2006)

just thought i'd throw up (lol) a picture of one of my last clones. Remember the ones I thoght I killed? ok thats from 4/27 to 5/21 and the last one is from today  Those top two are backwards....


----------



## Insane (Jun 9, 2006)

Hey GDg those plants are lookin happy&healthy keep up the good work!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jun 10, 2006)

*Grow is looking good GreenDayGirl. It wont be long before your smoking some bud. Great job.  *


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Jun 10, 2006)

heres from this morning Just kinda bored now....waiting, waiting and still more waiting. They love their new 1000 mh. Would it help to throw up the 400 hps? Anyone??????


----------



## bigbudz (Jun 10, 2006)

I've read in a lot of different places, that HPS is best for flowering, but you are switchin wattage... so I'm not really sure what the difference would be... Great lookin plants tho! Always a great read when you're concerned!


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Jun 16, 2006)

ok folks heres a little update...I've got allsorts of exciting things happening out in the "flower room"  Heres a little sample....these are only four of the eleven. I 've got them under 1000 mh and they really seem to be diggin' it


----------



## Mutt (Jun 16, 2006)

Lookin great GDG. nice and bushy plants you got there.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jun 16, 2006)

*Looks like it's gonna be a nice harvest GDG. Plants are looking very healthy. Great job. *


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Jun 24, 2006)

ok....so today must be day 30, why I thought I only had 3 more weeks to go is beyond me. I just put 6 of my clones in the flower room last week, so the journey continues


----------



## Stoney Bud (Jun 24, 2006)

GreenDayGirl said:
			
		

> ok....so today must be day 30, why I thought I only had 3 more weeks to go is beyond me. I just put 6 of my clones in the flower room last week, so the journey continues


Those are looking sweet GDG. By the 8th week, they're really going to look great!

You'll be hip deep in weed.

Good luck to you!


----------



## purple_chronic (Jun 24, 2006)

wow great grow GDG good luck!! you will be smoking in no time!!!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jun 25, 2006)

*Damn those ladies are looking great GreenDayGirl. How long ya got left before harvest? Anyway they are looking great.  *


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Jun 25, 2006)

Hey all, I'm shooting for the weekend of the 15th for harvest. Hopefully!


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Jun 25, 2006)

I was out working on my "exhaust" issue this morning and was just so impressed by these clones I thought would die that I just had to share.  The first three are the same clone and the last three are of the big plant I dropped during cloning last time.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Jun 25, 2006)

They all look beautiful GDG! Great looking buds!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jun 26, 2006)

*Your ladies are really looking great GreenDayGirl. Keep up the great work and you'll be smoking them fine buds in know time.  *


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Jul 1, 2006)

Here we are, day 41.  I'll resist pulling out my microscope till at least next weekend. Grrrr! Its so dry here right now its hard to wait! I mean *"really"* who the hell is stupid enough to kick out a few "bales" from a helicopter? (apperantly the guy who supplies my guy.)


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jul 1, 2006)

*The ladies are looking great GreenDayGirl. I like the one in the middle please put her aside and i will pick her up next week. I promise to have her back by 10:00.  *


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jul 12, 2006)

*GreenDayGirl any update on the ladies?  It seems like it's been forever since you last updated us.  *


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Jul 12, 2006)

I'm sorry, my camera goes out of town during the week so I'll have to wait until this weekend to post new pictures but lets just say its getting very frosty and sticky out there  if the "test" buds I've been snagging for the past two weeks are any indication of the final product, then I should be happy. Just started checking trichs but the pistils are just starting to turn color so I know I still have a little time. Whats really impressing me is the crop I put into flower two weeks ago! They're already almost as tall as I am and just covered in flowers. Yea! Hick's cloning guide really works. I have turned into a cloning animal! Help! I can't stop!!!!


----------



## LdyLunatic (Jul 12, 2006)

AHAH......cloning is fun eh???   

looking good lady


----------



## heato (Feb 14, 2007)

hi what a superduper crop you have there i am in love for the second time! you know the score i wish mine were half as good as those lussious babes, there just drooling sex ... cannot wait for the weekend.


----------



## rampage (Mar 24, 2007)

hey, just like to say i have enjoyed reading your journal, i got lotsa giggles, hope my plants look half as nice as yours, interested in knowing what u feed them, mine r 2 weeks in2 flower, so i have a long wait, and like u i have turned in2 a cloning  fem!  peace out!


----------



## flipmode (Mar 24, 2007)

great grow i love it greenday girl.im tryin to see how much i will yeild of my white widows see im using a smaller operation i got a grow box preety biggg enought to fit 2 12 cup resoveirs and 1 that fits 6 cups so i can fit 30 plants would be packed but i can do it.see im using 2 inch net poys ure  using big jumbo pots root growth is enourmouse with yours see my plants are at 1 week 5 days buddingall are abou14 inches .funy always that hieght in those net cups but do get some up to 22 inches half the time .im just trying to compare how much i yeild so if u can find out when your dont that would be great in helping me on my next grow .i ave a grow journal too check it out get a idea of what im talking about


----------

